# Do you let your cigar get wet?



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

Do you let the end of your cigar get wet? I don't mean a little damp from the humidity in your mouth. I am asking if you mind slobber on the end of your cigar. 

Some people lick the end before clipping and stop there. Some will not even do that saying it leaves a bad taste in their mouth when the tar builds up. Some love to sit and smoke with their cigar between their teeth and don't mind a little saliva on their 'gar.


----------



## BlackKnight-cr (Nov 16, 2005)

*"How do You?"*

I smoke Dry. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I moisten the tip, before clipping. I think tasting it adds to the experience and a slightly moistened tip clips cleaner/better. No cracked wrapper that way, even if the cigar is a little dry. I tend to keep the wrapped slightly moist, so it won't stick to my lips.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I too lick just before clipping, but I stop there. I have had many a messy cigar later on due to too much moisture. but thats just me


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

No, I agree. There's a fine line between slightly moistened so it doesn't stick to your lips and sloppy wet.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

I have an aversion to sloppy wet and drooly, it brings sour tars into my mouth.

I used to trade off the gear (relieve the other crane operator) with a guy that chewed Copenhagen and would spit on his hands before he grabbed the controls or the hatch levers or the ladders, by the end of every day I would be covered with that stinky juice. It still makes me sick when I smell that stuff.

I smoke DRY!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Shoot, I'm gettin' sick just thinking about it! The wrapped stays intact much better when it's dry.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I go anywhere from dry to a little moist, but too wet is no good.

Are we talking about cigars or women? :twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

KevinG said:


> I go anywhere from dry to a little moist, but too wet is no good.
> 
> Are we talking about cigars or women? :twisted:


This from a guy who won't let us post **** links! :twisted:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

:lolat: 


StantheTaxMan said:


> KevinG said:
> 
> 
> > I go anywhere from dry to a little moist, but too wet is no good.
> ...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I know it's a bad habit, but I'll sometimes dip the tip of my cigar in my drink to wet it and pick up some of the flavor. I will only do this with a regular smoke, and usually in my scotch or maybe some B&B. I also have the bad habit of chewing the stump a bit. That comes from working out doors and holding the stick in my teeth for long periods of time.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I've threatened to keep a cup of water next to the register at Famous to dip your cigar in, before cutting, so it doesn't crack!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

thats not a bad idea, maybe some of that tobacco resin they use for rolling cigars would probably work too


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

> Well, I know it's a bad habit, but I'll sometimes dip the tip of my cigar in my drink to wet it and pick up some of the flavor. I will only do this with a regular smoke, and usually in my scotch or maybe some B&B.


I use B&B to infuse some flavor in my smokes without dipping, I just put a snifter in an enclosed humi for a couple months.

Good stuff!

It has always been a favorite to have in a flask when ice skating.
tim


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Tim,

B&B is my prefered cordial when smoking cigars. I think I can really link this habit back to the girl I was dating when I first started smoking. She loved B&B and would get quite wild if tipsy on it. Needless to say, I kept a lot of B&B around.

Have you ever tried adding a little extra VVSOP to it? I find sometimes the sweetness can get a bit overwhelming. But it does add a nice sweetness to my stogies.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

*Ram said,*


> Have you ever tried adding a little extra VVSOP to it? I find sometimes the sweetness can get a bit overwhelming. But it does add a nice sweetness to my stogies.


I have some Remy VSOP in the cupboard, I'll try that. I do like the sweet stuff though. The last B&B I got came with a recipe sheet for mixed drinks w/B&B ( I always felt it was too good to dilute) and one has become a favorite; B&B & Ginger Ale on the rocks.

Try it!
tim


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have always left the end dry... but a few good points have been made for getting it a little moist. I prefer to cut a plug from the cap so I dont worry about tearing the wrapper. I may have to try a wet clip next time I use the 2 blade cutter.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Iceman,
Yesterday was a busy day and you were missed! You have a lot of catching up to do.










tim


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

You are right Tim... Seems I cant take a day off.... :?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello, I am back from a relaxing weekend.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

.........and what did you do Saturday...........?:wink:


----------

